# Help wanted in NOLA for film catering



## Cashn (Feb 25, 2017)

If this is inappropriate please delete.

I'm looking for 1-2 people who would want to do some film catering in New Orleans. Restaurant experience is a plus but not necessary. Just need people who can listen and work hard. Please pm if interested and we can talk numbers and I'll give you the run down. We start feb 27th prepping and actually working March 1st.


----------

